# My dad's new toy..



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

My dad's new car..he bought it a couple days ago. 2006 Chrysler 300C Hemi. Has about 340hp and 390 torque. Drives really smooth and accelerates great. Perfect luxury car. I personally picked out this color for him. Thankfully whenever I want to I can drive this car as well.  All together with taxes and such it cost 38 grand.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

oooooh.... aaaahhhhhh. I love the shape of those cars. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Horsepower 340 @ 5000 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 390 @ 4000 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/OHV 
Displacement (cc) 5654 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.92 X 3.58
Compression Ratio 9.6:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Fuel: 17 / 25 mpg
Curb weight: 4046
Standard: ABS (RWD), PDL, Traction control, Vehicle stability control system, driver+ passenger airbag, pw, trunk antitrap device, keyless entry, anti theft system.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i love those things. they look aweseome, and theyre sooooo different from every other car


check out my dads "toy"









wanna race


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ill race him because he dosnt look exactly finished...hehe

Nice Cars..


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

damn, what the hell is the size on those tires....500?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

4000lbs? yikes! haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yea hehe the car is a little heavy..but when you drive it, the way it accelerates it doesnt seem like it. Its a beast.

The tires? i have no idea what size they are.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i really like the car, but i think pictures of you would be better :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

/\ sorry all my pics go to my boyfriend :-D


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd love to have a new 300.. Of course on 24s and almost opaque window tinting


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, your dad is a p.i.m.p. now.  Should have upgraded to the bigger wheel&tire package but that thing is still a bad-ass ride. Great choice on the color too! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

my ex's mom had a 300 and it was very nice. you sit down in one of those things and the window sills come up pretty damn high. you feel like your riding layed back even if your riged like a board.........its a very sexy car.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> /\ sorry all my pics go to my boyfriend :-D


 i know, thanks for the nudies!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

/\ Nope, his name is Alex, and he doesnt belong to this site. sorry...


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Lol... Nice car your dad got... He should have got the DUB edition so he could be a true pimp.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow, am I the only one who thinks they are ugly? Personally I think they're almost as bad as the Scion Xb. Just... yuck. 

If I want luxury I'll ride in my friends Mercedes CLK 230. However I will take the horsepower, but you can keep the 4,000+ pounds. :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Dude I love the Scion xB's... They are great cars for the price and they are like mini Escalades.


----------

